

Moonshine: A Puppet and Capistrano based configuration management tool for Rails - jnewland
http://blog.railsmachine.com/articles/2009/03/18/moonshine-what-burns-blue-makes-your-blues-go-away/

======
delano
Moonshine is a great name!

Do you have plans for handling rollbacks?

~~~
jnewland
not currently, since the underlying configuration engine, Puppet, doesn't
support rollbacks

------
shotgun
Nice! I'm gonna try this out on a current project this week.

